# Tausche Intense 6.6 L gegen M



## SOX (29. Mai 2010)

Hallo,
ich probier es mal hier. Und zwar kriegt mein 6.6 wegen Neukauf jetzt meine Frau und die bräuchte eben ein M. 
Falls jemand ein M gegen mein L (nur Rahmen) tauschen möchte, bitte einfach melden. 
Zustand ist natürlich sehr gut, so gut wie keine Kratzer etc. 
Meins ist midnightblue. Farbe ist mir egal.

Grüsse

SOX


----------



## beikaholik (10. Juni 2010)

Würdest du den Rahmen evtl. auch verkaufen?
Habe leider kein Rahmen in m, bin aber auf der Suche nach einem in l, darum die Frage


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sepprheingauner (17. Juli 2010)

Hätte ggf. eins in M in grau zu verkaufen. Siehe Fotoalbum. Tausch aber nicht, L wäre mir zu groß...


----------

